# travel help?



## Tangerini (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm looking to plan a trip to the UK, any advice as to where to start?


----------



## EBphotography (Feb 27, 2007)

No idea, but you might check out www.yourtravelforum.com which is a sister forum to TPF.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 27, 2007)

just make sure you keep away from the Northerners  or People from Didcot


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 27, 2007)

EBphotography said:


> No idea, but you might check out www.yourtravelforum.com which is a sister forum to TPF.



Hey thanks I'll check it out


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> just make sure you keep away from the Northerners  or People from Didcot



LOL ...Well, I er do wanna go to Newcastle, but we'll mainly be sticking to the South


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, I have a few more questions... (please bear with me as I foresee many more to come)

I'm wondering if there would be a feasible way of incorporating the big Germany meet up with my trip to England:
Would it be fantastically expensive to travel between England and Germany on top of (of course) traveling from here in the states?

Also in a different vein how impossible is it to get tickets to a premier league match (how far in advance should I be looking to purchase, and how dear can I expect the prices to be?)


----------



## ferny (Mar 2, 2007)

What game do you want to see? Take a look at the site of the home team for how to get tickets. Prices change depending on who they're playing and where you sit. £25-£70? The club site will tell you everything you need to know.


As for getting to Germany from here. Take a look at www.ryanair.com and www.easyjet.com You get what you pay for (ie, sweet FA) but if you book early enough you can get the tickets dirt cheap. Plus Ryan Air work ona  system where they e-mail you the ticket and you print it off on your own computer. I don't know if Easy Jet do the same. If you book early enough (you have to know where you're flying from and when, obviosuly) then you can get them for less than £10, plus aiport tax. Often much less than that as well. Have a look at the site of the airport you want to use and they'll have a lsit of airlines they use. Then go onto their site and search for tickets and prices. Not all airlines will fly to and from the airports you want. But, Nation Express busses can be very cheap as well. So don't throw out the idea of getting a bus from one airport to another. I got a return ticket from my town to stansted for £16 last year.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you so much for all your info ferny!

The links you provided are great, and I had no idea how cheap flights could be, Germany is looking more and more like an option! 

I had visited the Spurs' site, but for some reason I didn't look around well enough the first time.. I went back and lo and behold everything was detailed out very nicely!  Bah I feel foolish!:blushing:


----------



## NYBrit (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey tangerini I am a Spurs fan!  You should try to see a game.  The season ends in May though so I don't know when you're planning to go.  Look to spend around 40 pounds probably for a seat though as Spurs are one of the more expensive clubs to see.  But then again all the big London clubs are pricey.  To see a cheaper game you'll probably have to go up north.
If you want to see London you'll need a good week to get everything in.  Even that won't be long enough to see everything though!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 3, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> Would it be fantastically expensive to travel between England and Germany on top of (of course) traveling from here in the states?



Well, I do that way too often 

my ways of travelling include:

-coach (not reccommended!!!)
-car (well,  on a ferry, hell expensive, and you do not have a car here anyway)
-plane (book early book cheap!)

There are several links between the UK and Germany by plane, most of them are not too expensive. You get single flights from 20 to 60 EUR ... plus some airport tax.

There is Düsseldorf - Stansted (near London) for example (Air Berlin) .. also Flybe does some routes even chaper. ... not sure what is there from Hamburg.


----------

